# APBT vs Amstaff temperament?



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

Seriously, looks aside, I don't think they are different dogs per se. My personal understanding is that the temperament _really_ depends on a particular bloodline, not whether the documents say it's a pit or it's an amstaff.

Most amstaff breeders I have talked to claim that pits are more aggressive in general while the owners of pits disagree.

I temporarily have a 9 month amstaff and when we walk most dog owners love her (and yes, she is a sweetheart). Even those who think that pits and bull terriers are terribly dangerous dogs.

So are amstaffs really more "homely" and nice while pits are more active and dog aggressive? I would like to hear personal experience of those who have interacted with both breeds, not a copy/paste from a random blog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well the AST was originally bred from specific bloodlines of the APBT and conformation was the focus, not dog aggression or gameness. For the American Bully dog aggression and gameness were bred out because they felt the breed had no future and purpose for those traits. They idea was to keep all the "good" characteristics like loyalty and stability with humans, without the DA which some feel is not necessary in today's day. I have known APBT's who have no dog aggression and I have met an AST and an AmBull that HAS dog aggression. It really depends on so many factors. you can have an APBT who is a couch potato or and AST who never wants to stop. Genetics of course play a role but I also feel environment is also a big factor.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

As for temperament, the true ApBT's have a far greater temerament than the AST. 

When you read of "pit bull" attacks, they are not to be trusted. No owners of registered dogs ever get on the list of attackers. 
Rather, they are BYB dogs, of unknown blood. People who pay good money for dogs never have to worry, like others. But the media never gets that. 

Dog aggression and human aggression are two separate things.
That is why people can break up a fight with an ApBT and not other dogs, without having to worry if they get bit. 

AST's are cur dogs today, and have a greater chance of attacking humans than the real ApBT.


----------



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

*Dogs are Dogs*

My presumed (rescue dog...can't truly be certain) AmStaff started exhibiting dog aggression at adolescence (approx. 8 months). We'd only had him for a couple months at that point. Mostly he was aggressive with our older dog. He has always been leash reactive (but it is more of a desperate need to go check on things in a dominant manner which could turn aggressive, something that can come with the rescue dog territory). He's a really friendly boy who loves playdates with other dogs. The reality is we could have said "it's in his blood," but we made a few changes in how we dealt with both our dogs, not just the AmStaff, and the problem corrected itself.

To make any blanket statements about either breed can't be accurately made because even good dog owners, which I consider myself, may find themselves with a dog who needs you to make some changes. So how much data comes from owner issues, and not dog issues?


----------



## luvpits (May 15, 2016)

So basically just like I thought. It depends more on a specific pedigree and upbringing rather than on the breed itself.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luvpits said:


> So basically just like I thought. It depends more on a specific pedigree and upbringing rather than on the breed itself.


correct  :woof::woof:


----------

